# sexual prime



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

edit


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hit my sexual prime when I was like 14, I probably could have had sex 10 times a day, and still had enough juice to masterbate 5 more times once I got home to my computer. I hope I can hit another peak before I start looking into viagra prescriptions, I doubt it though....

As far as women go, I can't say I know exactly how horny your average lady gets, but I'd say I agree that experience and actually being with older men who know how to use the equipment per se helps them alot with becoming more aroused and such.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm waaay too shy to be in this thread, where's the door? Somebody please let me oot! 

I've never really believed the generalisation much. Probably vastly different for each individual person imo.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

irishK said:


> Reasons for women is they have become more self aware over the years of what her body responds to and can become more liberal with her sexual habits and desires. She is generally more free to explore things and has an awareness and a comfortability in terms of sexual arousal and pleasure.


That doesn't change nature. Of course with age is experience/awareness...doesn't mean that makes it someones prime years. 
I'm not sure the answer to the question, but if it's true it's not for the reason you gave. "Being self aware" and "being more liberal" doesn't change how nature is. It might make you more knowledgeable or comfortable, but that's in the mind. Body's natural formula is something else.

Personally, I think it's the younger years. The body is in a better condition then it will be as it ages. If the prime years were 30's or early 40's....then why is child birth at that age so much more high risk? It's because it's not intended/not prime time.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

It makes me sad to think that ive missed my sexual prime :|


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I personally think saying any 18 year old guy is in his "sexual prime" is laughable. Hormones are runnin wild, sure, but that has little to do with actually being good at it. Quantity doesn't equal quality. I'm not sure I can continue without getting infracted lol. Maybe it's because a lot of guys get married around 25 and stop getting laid, I dunno.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

nemesis1 said:


> It makes me sad to think that ive missed my sexual prime :|


I have only 2 years left, need to get busy quickly, lol


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm 26 and I'm glad I've had a really low sex drive for most of my adult life -- it makes it less frustrating to not be getting any. I hope that I don't hit my sexual prime for as long as SA is keeping me from having a relationship.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think all guys hit their sexual peak from 18-25, I know I have not hit any kind of sexual peak, I really have never had a huge sex drive or been mad cause I could not go out and get mine. I think the generalizations are generally very true but often don't apple to everyone.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm sorry, I thought the male sexual prime was somewhere between, oh, 15-99.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Judging by the age of the majority of club goers and binge drinkers overtly looking for that kind of thing or at least engaging in it (abeit, maybe due to inhibitions with alcohol) I would have said 18 - 25 for women too. Just my thought.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

At 22 I'm feeling like I've already passed my sexual prime, well... perhaps I should use a different word since I hadn't had sex during that time (15-17ish) or since. But at the age I found I enjoyed uhh.... simulations of the act a lot more and had a more intense drive to get both that and the real thing. Though I often wonder if its related to a general health thing, a was A LOT fitter and healthier back then. I also don't find myself around as many eligible females these days.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I've never believed this theory, I think it varies from person to person. I think it also depends who your partner is too, some people sync up better with each other while it might be less so with others.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

emptybottle2 said:


> I'm 26 and I'm glad I've had a really low sex drive for most of my adult life -- it makes it less frustrating to not be getting any. I hope that I don't hit my sexual prime for as long as SA is keeping me from having a relationship.


Hehe this is so true. I've never had a crazy sex drive like most young men, I'm fairly content in not "getting any" :b. But I guess I could understand why so many younger guys spend all their energy frothing over women if I had more of a sex drive. :um


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I've also heard the reasons for women's sexual peak being later, and it makes sense to me. However, I think it goes the same, or at least a similar, way for a man. When you're younger, you're just trying to learn the ropes. You're crazed for sex (maybe men more than women), but you're also emotionally immature, so maybe that leads people into having sex for power reasons, like keeping a boyfriend, or just because it's expected. As you get older, you become more comfortable and less ashamed, I guess.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

seafolly said:


> I'm sorry, I thought the male sexual prime was somewhere between, oh, 15-99.


My grandpa is 101 and he still looks like he has some pushin left in him!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

seafolly said:


> I'm sorry, I thought the male sexual prime was somewhere between, oh, 15-99.


Nah, it's like 12-99


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually, at age 47, I have noticed a moderate drop in desire. I used to be superhorny. Now, I'm just horny!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm 25 and plan on being in my prime for along time more, evidence supports it. I'm just as horny as I ever was lol!


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

Some say a man's sexual peak is between 18-25 but as Hal Sparks said, "its just in volume and repetition". In terms of desire 18-25 sounds about right.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Steve123 said:


> At 22 I'm feeling like I've already passed my sexual prime, well... perhaps I should use a different word since I hadn't had sex during that time (15-17ish) or since. But at the age I found I enjoyed uhh.... simulations of the act a lot more and had a more intense drive to get both that and the real thing. Though I often wonder if its related to a general health thing, a was A LOT fitter and healthier back then. I also don't find myself around as many eligible females these days.


i am exactly the same, right down to not being sure how much of it is related to a decline in general health. it was headed in the down direction anyway though. fifteen to seventeen was without a doubt my sexual prime. my sex drive was insanely high then and has been declining ever since. it is a shame i never got a chance to have sex or do anything even close to sexual with a girl at that time.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm 27 and horny as hell. It sucks, too, because I'm a virgin and I want to lose it!


----------

